# Service anti theft



## Commando (May 26, 2021)

2016, 2.4L Chevy Cruze. The unlock button on the key fob broke off and I have been using a pin to unlock the doors, or the key to open the door and then start the car while the alarm is blaring. My wife drove it and returned after 10 mins and it would not start and read "service anti theft". There is an orange lock icon lit on the dashboard. Here is the remedies that we tried. 

1. unlocked car with a key fob, pushed door lock while the door was ajar, and then closed door. 
Results: No change
2. tried to start the car, left key in for 10 mins, then tried to start the car. Did this every 10 mins for 30 mins, three different times. Also tried it while cables connected to another vehicle.
Results: No Change 
3. Noticed corrosion on the negative cable. Used baking soda and vinegar to clean, sprayed brake cleaner lightly, and wiped off. 
Results: No change
4. Disconnected positive and negative cables, let the car sit for half-hour. Reconnected cables
Results: No Change

I went to the stealer-ship and they told me that the new fob, reprogramming etc. will cost me $250 total. 

1. I would like to know how I might reset the system myself.
2. I would like to know what I need to program an aftermarket key fob from amazon 

Thanks.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

1. Replace the battery in the fob. The car may not recognize it.

2. Check your car battery and replace if needed. If 3-4 years old, then it may be going bad. Or the infamous negative cable

3. Key fob is bad. Good possibility If you have to use a pin to press the button. Doesn’t really matter where you buy the fob I guess, but the dealer still has to program it.

Only red flag is that the alarm doesn’t deactivate when unlocked with the key.


----------



## Caitloglyn (Jan 6, 2022)

Did you get a fix? This happened to me... button broke, bought new fob from Amazon- put motherboard from old one in it and have original key... unlocks, locks, and pops trunk with fob but has service theft deterrent system light on..


----------

